# Mantel Clock Info.



## NooNooBug (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi

I am new to the forum and am hoping that I can get more information regarding an old Mantel Clock I have...It is a Fauch, Made in Germany. and I believe dates to around 1940's. It has a veneer finish and is 380mm long, 200 high and 150 deep. I have come across references to Fauch movements, but other makes on the face, but this has Fauch on the face. Also have seen reference to 4/4 westminster chimes and 8 day clocks...this is all new to me, so what does that all mean and how do I find out where my one fits in? I also need some help trying to attach a photo for you to see...oops feel helpless !


----------

